# Edge permutation



## Inusagi (Mar 30, 2008)

This is soo hard! I use 3-cycle, and I understand how it works. But I can't memorize it fast. I can memorize the CO, CP and EO in a row, but when I come to edge permutation, it doesn't work anymore. I can't even memorize edge permutation alone (without memorizing CO, CP and EO first). I can memorize EP, but I use very long time on it. And no memory method I have tried soo far is helping me to get better times. 

Thanks for helping.


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> This is soo hard! I use 3-cycle, and I understand how it works. But I can't memorize it fast. I can memorize the CO, CP and EO in a row, but when I come to edge permutation, it doesn't work anymore. I can't even memorize edge permutation alone (without memorizing CO, CP and EO first). I can memorize EP, but I use very long time on it. And no memory method I have tried soo far is helping me to get better times.
> 
> Thanks for helping.


You say you can't memorise it fast, then you say you can't memorise it, then you say you can memorise it.

There's only word which is applicable: practise.
EDIT:
I meant you put you "can't" memo it fast.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 30, 2008)

joey said:


> You say you can memorise it fast, then you say you can't memorise it, then you say you can memorise it.
> 
> There's only word which is applicable: practise.



Never said I can memorize fast, but I said I can memorize. And the problem is the speed of my memorization. 

The word "practise" has never worked for me, but " practise on ........" is working for me. 

Let's come to the point, how am I going to practise to get better memorization for EP?? Doing some more solves? (which I have already done).


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 30, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You say you can memorise it fast, then you say you can't memorise it, then you say you can memorise it.
> ...



I play memory with my grandma, thats helps.
Just strain you memory ALOT!
GO through EP and only go through it twice, then put on your blindfold and try and recall what your edge memo was.


----------

